# OpenGPG FreeBSD 9.1



## toturi (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

First post so I apologize if this is incorrect but I need some help. I installed gnupg on a 9.1 box and I can encrypt, decrypt, import and export keys with no problem as root but as any other user I am getting an error and unable to import secret keys:


```
gpg: Warning: using insecure memory!
gpg: key nnnnnnLn: "Recipient" not changed
gpg: key nnnnnnLn/nnnnnnLn: error sending to agent: End of file
gpg: error building skey array: End of file
gpg: Total number processed: 3
gpg:              unchanged: 1
gpg:       secret keys read: 3
```
What is causing this End of file error? I've tried everything including raw copying the keyring from another server which is seeming to almost do the trick.

There must be something really basic here being missed.

Thank you!


----------



## toturi (Jun 22, 2015)

Alright - I finally figured it out - apparently when you su to another user and then try to import keys it throws that error, need to actually ssh in as the user you want to setup keys for. It's still very strange.


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 22, 2015)

Note that 9.1 is not supported, you should upgrade at least to 9.3: https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 22, 2015)

As mentioned above, FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE is no longer supported:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/

Perhaps OpenGPG is relying on some environmental variables, try `su -`.


----------

